# Cyprus



## Cappellen (Jun 20, 2007)

In 5 days I'll be in Paphos for my vacation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Promenad mot Protaras och Björn och Marias favoritrestaurang by David Tenser, on Flickr


Utsikten på natten by David Tenser, on Flickr


_9287662-2 by David Tenser, on Flickr


Utsikten åt andra hållet by David Tenser, on Flickr


_9287646-2 by David Tenser, on Flickr


Utsikt från takterrassen by David Tenser, on Flickr


DSC_0727 by frage23, on Flickr


DSC_0747 by frage23, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

12_October_Cyprus_432 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_363 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_354 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_303 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_274 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_184 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_147 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


12_October_Cyprus_046 by ralphwiggam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lefkara, Cyprus by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Sunset by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus waterfalls by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus waterfalls by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Agia Napa by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus. Agia Napa by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Agia Napa by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Agia Napa. Cape Greco by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Agia Napa. Cape Greco by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Agios Georgios by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Cyprus...:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus. Cape Greco by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Akrotiri by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Paphos by AlexVavinov, on Flickr




Cyprus. Agia Napa. by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus waterfalls by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus flowers by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus village by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus. Cape Greco by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus. Hala Sultan Tekke by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus. Agia Napa by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


Cyprus wedding by AlexVavinov, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Cyprus beach 2010 por martynr, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Cyprus - Golden Beach por oobwoodman, en Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Winter in Cyprus by Romaaway, on Flickr


CYPRUS - YEAR ROUND ISLAND by polis poliviou, on Flickr


Flamingos in Cyprus by Pittyphotos, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kryenia/Girne harbour from the castle. by young shanahan, on Flickr


Girne Harbour by night. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Büyük Han. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Northern Nicosia. by young shanahan, on Flickr


Selimiye Mosque. by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by akisleon


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sunrise Fever by tomasz.cc, on Flickr


Head over Heels by Christiana C., on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sunken church by Queen__R, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that sunset pic!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely sunset indeed....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blast from the past by swkphoto, on Flickr


036 by simon renvoize, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Slightly crummy beach by AmericanSwede1952, on Flickr


Cyprus. Capo Bay Beach: 1977 by Brian Harrington Spier, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Trench by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


Flamingoes Larnaca Salt Lake by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Salt Lake 6 am by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


Hala Sultan Tekke Larnaca by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tzelefou Bridge by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


Elias Bridge by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rip-rap and offshore reefs (Cyprus) by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


Offshore reefs (cyprus) by Unspoiled Cyprus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ploutarxina/8544495168/



West Cyprus 03 2013 105 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

West Cyprus 03 2013 104 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


West Cyprus 03 2013 098 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

West Cyprus 03 2013 093 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


West Cyprus 03 2013 091 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


----------



## akonlki231 (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish to buy apartment is Cyprus. I prefer north Cyprus Lama Gusta area. What is the best place to buy apartment with affordable price?I have a baby cyprus tree and I don't think it's going to make it. It's starting to dry out and I even water it 2 times a week. How much sunlight does it need and will too much heat in the house kill it?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great series of images @Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Cyprus guys :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

West Cyprus 03 2013 055 by kenneth.coney, on Flickr


Wilderness by GALcy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise by Jimmyhagg, on Flickr


Cape Grecko - Protaras - Ayia Napa - Cyprus by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonygamalgabriel/8619770652/



Yellow Submarine by jurgen.proschinger, on Flickr


----------

